# Anarchy!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It seems whenever I go away, I get freaking bombed. Matt bombed me AGAIN, and it was crazy heavy. My camera is still MIA from the trip, so i'll add pictures later.

Here goes:
A BOX of Anarchy perfectos
3 HUGE don pepin smokes
3 Fuente Hemmis
An Ashton VSG
2 Cosmo perfectos
2 big unbanded torps 
2 AVO perfectos
A LGC reserva perfecto

Damnation Matt, some heavy ordinance! A great welcoming home gift for sure. Thanks bro, better watch out


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

looks like we may have another texas battle once again...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice Matt..Enjoy those Joe..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent, you deserve all you get! Enjoy!

WTG Matt!


:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice job Matt!! Smitty takes a thrashin'!! :bx


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Matt! Enjoy the smokes smitty.

CBF:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Matt !

Did I hear Texas battle, oh no war has been declared.

Enjoy Smitty.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nice Matt! Holding no punches for sure!! Awesome!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice gorilla warfare tactics there Matt. Attack his home while he is gone. Enjoy them Joe.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)

On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:

_"Are you EVER going to be done with that stupid dungeons and dragons game?"_

"It's not dungeons and Dragons honey, it's Oblivion and it's really cool. you should check it out"

_"Bull$hit. It's Dungeons and Dragons. All you need is a twelve-sided die, pizza, and pimples, and you are officially an 80s D&D geek. "_

"Baby, it's really hard to hear the clash of the Goblin Berserker's mace on my Armor of Valor with all that yak yak yakkin."

_"What's that bastard's name again? Smithy?"_

"Smitty. In Bay Village Ohio. Now leave me alone - I'm about to hit level nine where i will achieve ultimate power and the ability to repair magical items."

_"Nerd."_


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)
> 
> On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:
> 
> ...


:r :r 
That is too funny. Would make a great scene in some comedy show.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)
> 
> On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:
> 
> ...


Buwahaha, she called you an 80's D&D Geek God that brings back memories. Could never get into that game.

WTG Matt, carnage is what we like to see. Enjoy Smitty.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)
> 
> On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:
> 
> ...


:r This is too funny!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

My wife lumps all fantasy games to "Dorks and Orcs" the same as yours.. Level 9 rocks!

-Matt-



RcktS4 said:


> WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)
> 
> On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:
> 
> ...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> WTG Matt, but need I say it? (R.R.)
> 
> On a side note, my wife is still cursing Smitty's name on a regular basis:
> 
> ...


:r Women just don't understand...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r Women just don't understand...


This is the unfortunate truth. However, I must say that at times I've been thankful when my wife has brought me back down to earth.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice hit, enjoy em :w


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great hit Matt, WTG! Good to see Joe get a dose of his own medicine. Congrats to a fine BOTL.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok, as promised, here's a pic. I was feeling really insecure after this mega hit so I ran and put on my ghetto CAO white beanie freebie. 'Cause it makes me feel macho 

Whats worse is that I think more is still coming. Only makes sense. It dawned on me today, that although Matt lives in Texas he is from Ohio. Like Dave. Must be something in the air there.

you bastid.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Turns out there was more. Came home to find four bags of coffee beans, and a six cigar sampler:

Cuban diplomat
Nicaraguan Heriloom
Havana soul
Nacionales
Hirsh y Garcia
Habana Leon

Thanks Matt. Will follow up with pics later. And you have definetly now topped my "to crush" list.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

You know you could learn a thing or two from your friend Raney.. Surrender and it will be much less painless..

:sl


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> You know you could learn a thing or two from your friend Raney.. Surrender and it will be much less painless..
> 
> :sl


o

Can I get extra butter with that?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Ok, as promised, here's a pic. I was feeling really insecure after this mega hit so I ran and put on my ghetto CAO white beanie freebie. 'Cause it makes me feel macho
> 
> Whats worse is that I think more is still coming. Only makes sense. It dawned on me today, that although Matt lives in Texas he is from Ohio. Like Dave. Must be something in the air there.
> 
> you bastid.


I think your right about Ohio..Theres a couple of other dudes out there that have that same thought process.. Your face is funny as sh1t. Looks like your saying, "What the Fock!!!":r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> You know you could learn a thing or two from your friend Raney.. Surrender and it will be much less painless..
> 
> :sl


Oh man. Matt, do I need to remind you that almost exactly one year ago today you were in the midst of a similar 'campaign'?

Did you forget how that one turned out?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Oh man. Matt, do I need to remind you that almost exactly one year ago today you were in the midst of a similar 'campaign'?
> 
> Did you forget how that one turned out?


:r Damn..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

There are some people I have learned through experience not to screw around with.

Matt has messed with the two that top that list. Your humble reporter joined in the fray to report on the outcome of the first one ... who thinks this one will be different?

Remember your SAT analogies? See if you can finish this one:
Matt is to France as Smitty is to:
a) Germany
b) Britain
c) US
d) anyone with a standing army over 20 men

Raney's Rule.

by the way, I haven't seen Hungsolo around much lately - you got another laundry service?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> You know you could learn a thing or two from your friend Raney.. Surrender and it will be much less painless..
> 
> :sl


Oh snap. It's ON dorker :bx


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh snap. It's ON dorker :bx


:r Youve done it now Matt. Sometimes its better to keep quiet.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

D - how DARE you compare me to France in any way.

Hungsolo still works with me in fact he ordered a box for me yesterday and I am going to have him order me some more on Monday. I have some laundered funds for this campaign. :gn



RcktS4 said:


> There are some people I have learned through experience not to screw around with.
> 
> Matt has messed with the two that top that list. Your humble reporter joined in the fray to report on the outcome of the first one ... who thinks this one will be different?
> 
> ...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh snap. It's ON dorker :bx


Ruh-row Raggy!

:ms NCRM


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> D - how DARE you compare me to France in any way.


I thought you'd like that one. 

Tell aaron I said hi.

I'm getting the extra-butter o for this one... never back a juhzey boy into a corner.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

It seems to me this Spring's large scale war is going to be as bad as last year's between Klugs and I.

Again I am falling victim to underhanded tactics in this battle. All is fair.. as the cliche goes; so I am going to do my best to defend. During my war last year, Klugs was bribing my supply chain to prevent me from aquiring additional munitions.

This year my opponent is using tactics learned from his Unlcle twice removed. Compare the picture of Joe in his beanie to the following, you will see the resemblance.









Joe is a master of misinformation thanks to Mohammed Saeed al-Sahhaf aka Baghdad Bob. Joe is waging his war in the public opinion battlefront, and I must give him credit. I have posted gory full carnage photographs of the 2 bombs he delivered to McKinney Texas. Out of the 5 strikes that have scored direct hits in Bloomingdale, New Jersey however only 2 have had photographic images of the damage. Those 2 pictures included a distant group shot and the above photograph highlighting his sexy body instead of the awesome siege of cigars I delivered. I have done my best to accurately describe what he has landed upon me in my damage assessments; listing details. My opponent on the other hand omits important details such as the Hemmingways being rare MADURO Signature and MADURO Masterpiece vitolas - one might assume they were ordinary Short Stories from his description.

While I am currenly winning this war; Joe's successful media manipulation may have you believing otherwise.

Current intelligence reports indicate both me and my opponent are in an arms race gathering increasingly deadly munitions; this is going to get bloody!

Please support me in my campaign against this vicious little punk.

You are my bitch Joe!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> It seems to me this Spring's large scale war is going to be as bad as last year's between Klugs and I.
> 
> Again I am falling victim to underhanded tactics in this battle. All is fair.. as the cliche goes; so I am going to do my best to defend. During my war last year, Klugs was bribing my supply chain to prevent me from aquiring additional munitions.
> 
> ...


That looks nothing like me. And i'm not a beret kinda guy. And i'm nobodies biotch! That's right, pick and fight and scream for others to join in. Raney right, you are like france. Start something and have others finish it.

NEXT WEEK YOU GOIN' MATT!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> That looks nothing like me. And i'm not a beret kinda guy. And i'm nobodies biotch! That's right, pick and fight and scream for others to join in. Raney right, you are like france. Start something and have others finish it.


More misinformation! Last war I did have allies finish off Dave. I don't think I will need that this time though, beanie boy.. The picture DOES look like you. I can admit the similarities Raney implied and here is my reply.

You don't frighten me, Italian pig-dog! Go and boil your bottom, son of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, silly nnnnnigget! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now, go away, or I shall taunt you again.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Italian pig-dog!


Careful - you may wind up creating allies for carbonbased_al with poorly chosen taunts like that. I know he doesn't need or want any allies, but I already have issues with Texans and I am friendly with the rolodex lady.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> Careful - you may wind up creating allies for carbonbased_al with poorly chosen taunts like that. I know he doesn't need or want any allies, but I already have issues with Texans and I am friendly with the rolodex lady.


Oh yes, there will be blood.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Consider the following:

France = five letters
Texas = five letters

coincidence? perhaps this will make things clearer:

TxMatt = 6 letters
Chirac = you guessed it: 6 letters


The french like to compare sex to cuisine. 
TxMatt likes to compare sex with his cousins.

The Texas flag features Blue, white and red panels, with a single large white star alone against a blue field.
France's flag also features blue, white, and red bars - and the country has a single large, white star: Gerard Depardieu.

...oddly enough, TxMatt's Armoire (french for cabinet) features a life-size picture of Gerard Depardieu naked in a field. The flowers in that field (and behind Depardieu's ear)? That's right. Blue.

I don't know what more proof anyone could really need... TxMatt is french.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> More misinformation! Last war I did have allies finish off Dave. I don't think I will need that this time though, beanie boy.. The picture DOES look like you. I can admit the similarities Raney implied and here is my reply.
> 
> You don't frighten me, Italian pig-dog! Go and boil your bottom, son of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, silly nnnnnigget! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now, go away, or I shall taunt you again.


Ahem... Can anyone identify this accent? The armor? The facial hair? The attitude?

...i thought so.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

joed said:


> Careful - you may wind up creating allies for carbonbased_al with poorly chosen taunts like that. I know he doesn't need or want any allies, but I already have issues with Texans and I am friendly with the rolodex lady.


I think my Texas bretheren are taking care of you Joe! :mn That said I wasn't applying my comment to all Italians.

But since Smitty isn't occupying all of my attention.....if you talk to the Rolodex lady she will give you fair warning. 


-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Alrighty, next punk to add to my punish list... Since he is using his rule as often as "my French bretheren" use their white flag, it won't take long...

I guess this dog has been beaten into loyatly towards Smitty, so I will take that into consideration..



RcktS4 said:


> Consider the following:
> 
> France = five letters
> Texas = five letters
> ...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Alrighty, next punk to add to my punish list... Since he is using his rule as often as "my French bretheren" use their white flag, it won't take long...
> 
> I guess this dog has been beaten into loyatly towards Smitty, so I will take that into consideration..


Let me be perfectly Francois with you here, matt. I hve neither the time, nor the desire to get into a 'Tour d'France' war with you. I'm content to just mock you from afar. So perhaps you should just leave the Napoleon complex at Elba and quit while you're ahead, OK Frenchy?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

txmatt said:


> But since Smitty isn't occupying all of my attention.....
> 
> -Matt-


That may be two mistakes!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Consider the following:
> 
> France = five letters
> Texas = five letters
> ...


Matt??? Say it aint soo......and I almost gave you my possum pie recipe.

FOR SHAME.........FOR SHAME!!!!!:hn


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Matt??? Say it aint soo......and I almost gave you my possum pie recipe.
> 
> FOR SHAME.........FOR SHAME!!!!!:hn


I assure you it ain't soo. Raney gets on his high faluting logic trips. I am not remotely French. I am German 99.5% and the reamining bit is Austrian. 
Raney knows calling me French woiuld get me rowed up and he's just defending his master..

Possum pie sounds mighty tasty. I recon I would be much obliged.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Possum Pie it is. When you gonna be here?

Road-kill special changes from day to day.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Cause Matt wanted more pics, sans myself in them. Here is a better upclose pic of whats left. Many were already smoked. There were also four bags of coffee, but I drank all that last weekend. Gonna have to use your imaginations for those!



Revel while you can Matt, the smitty war machine is beginning to rev up!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Wow you are a fargin Chimney; I can't belive that is all that is left out of the 3 packages!
How was the Maduro Masterpiece?

My supplies continue to arrive, I will be reveling for some time to come..... :gn

-Matt-



carbonbased_al said:


> Cause Matt wanted more pics, sans myself in them. Here is a better upclose pic of whats left. Many were already smoked. There were also four bags of coffee, but I drank all that last weekend. Gonna have to use your imaginations for those!
> 
> Revel while you can Matt, the smitty war machine is beginning to rev up!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> Wow you are a fargin Chimney; I can't belive that is all that is left out of the 3 packages!
> How was the Maduro Masterpiece?
> 
> My supplies continue to arrive, I will be reveling for some time to come..... :gn
> ...


Yea, I was like a chimney last weekend! Had friends over for a small pipe herf friday night, then burned 11 sticks through the course of the weekend. The masterpiece was pretty good. Kinda gritty tastin, but in a good way.


----------

